# To the rude rider: "Bye bye!"



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

So I pick up a ping from an address (rather a range) on Cotner ave while I was on Sawtelle. The pin is about 0.5 mile south of me. To people who don't know this part of LA, Cotner runs parallel to 405 just east of it, while sawtelle is just west of it.
While I was making left turn to Olympic from Sawtelle, and then quick right turn to Cotner, I receive a phone call from the rider.
Him: Hey man I see you going up and down on Sawtelle. I'm on Cotner right by the freeway entrance.
Me: I am on Cotner now.
Him: Where?
Me: I'm passing by ... (if he had allowed me to finish my sentence, I was going to say "4play gentleman's club" so he would have known I was only 1/4 of a block from him)
Him (yelling) : You know I had it with you guys and your company. I ...
Me (interrupting) : Ok bye!
Him : Man **** you! I am gonna report ... 
and I hang up as I am now passing right in front of him. I wave my hand to him with a smile, and yelling "Bye bye!". His confused and pissed of look was priceless. He didn't know I was that close to him.
The funny thing is it took me 3 minutes after accepting the ping to get to him. If he had been little patient and nice he would have gotten the ride.
Why am I sharing this story? Because I am tired of reading stories where some drivers complain how rude the rider was on the phone or via text messaging and yet they still go pick them up. And they become upset because their rating took a hit. You have option to cancel. Use it. Let them be the ones who are pissed off not yourself.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> I am now passing right in front of him. I wave my hand to him with a smile, and yelling "Bye bye!". His confused and pissed of look was priceless. He didn't know I was that close to him.
> The funny thing is it took me 3 minutes after accepting the ping to get to him. If he had been little patient and nice he would have gotten the ride.
> Why am I sharing this story? Because I am tired of reading stories where some drivers complain how rude the rider was on the phone or via text messaging and yet they still go pick them up. And they become upset because their rating took a hit. You have option to cancel. Use it. Let them be the ones who are pissed off not yourself.


Awesome!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

So your phone beamed a signal to outer space and told me where you were and asked if I wanted to come pick you up...

Then my phone said yes and I'm on my way.

If your exact location is a little off...
First World Problem!!!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> So I pick up a ping from an address (rather a range) on Cotner ave while I was on Sawtelle. The pin is about 0.5 mile south of me. To people who don't know this part of LA, Cotner runs parallel to 405 just east of it, while sawtelle is just west of it.
> While I was making left turn to Olympic from Sawtelle, and then quick right turn to Cotner, I receive a phone call from the rider.
> Him: Hey man I see you going up and down on Sawtelle. I'm on Cotner right by the freeway entrance.
> Me: I am on Cotner now.
> ...


Wow, I thought I was the only smart person here. I do the same thing every time. If you call me or I call you and you get rude, I randomly ( Somehow conviently ) get disconnected from the uber platform. You don't and won't have the pleasure or right to treat me like crap and then downgrade me after the ride, all for 6-15 bucks. I've canceled rides on black car pings going to the airport and those usually are 60 buck rides. You will not disrespect me and I'm doing you a favor. Some of these drivers will sell their own kids for 6 bucks.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Excellent! Well played, sir. There is absolutely NO reason to actually pick up a pax who behaves like a ******bag before even getting in the car. When you think about it logically, when we cancel on a ******bag as you did, we're doing the pax a favor by educating him/her on why being a ******bag is unacceptable. We should really get something like a $2 education fee for helping these sadsacks out when we educate them and leave them standing on a corner for their own good. After all, we're simply demonstrating the virtues of participating in a polite society.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> Him (yelling) : You know I had it with you guys and your company. I ...


Independent contractors are NOT a company... unless they've incorporated themselves.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Independent contractors are NOT a company... unless they've incorporated themselves.


I freaking hate when riders say that although I don't show it to them. I am not an uber employee. Stop saying your company. Stop calling me uber as you approach to my car. I have a name dammit! Lol
To clarify one thing, the rider thought I was looking for him on Sawtelle (yellow street just to left of 405) while he was on Cotner. I don't know maybe he had experiences in the past drivers looking for him on the wrong street which two streets are really close to each other. And to him it was unacceptable that I even dared to drive on Sawtelle. I should have fly over the 405 and landed on Cotner as soon as I started the trip. Lol. The idiot didn't have the patience for me to make the switch at Olympic which is the only access between the two streets on my way to him. My starting point is approximately where it says elementary school while he was at right by the freeway entrance slightly right of the arrow.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Idontcare,

Without Uber, you have nothing. So yes...you DO work for Uber. You're just not employed by Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Without Uber, you have nothing.


This is the "Uber is God" mindset.

You're a good little Travis Kalanick clone. [pats you on your head]


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Idontcare,
> 
> Without Uber, you have nothing. So yes...you DO work for Uber. You're just not employed by Uber.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is the "Uber is God" mindset.
> 
> You're a good little Travis Kalanick clone. [pats you on your head]


So you think I'm a Goober driver, do you? Not even close.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> So you think I'm a Goober driver, do you? Not even close.


I didn't say anything that even insinuated that. I said you're a Travis Kalanick clone. You're last post providing even more evidence thereof.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Idontcare,
> 
> Without Uber, you have nothing. So yes...you DO work for Uber. You're just not employed by Uber.


Uber is the only available employer? You sure 'bout that, phillipzx3?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I didn't say anything that even insinuated that. I said you're a Travis Kalanick clone. You're last post providing even more evidence thereof.


Ok. I'll just assume you're mentally challenged. Please elaborate on how my last post comes anywhere close to supporting Kalanick (or Uber) ?


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Idontcare,
> 
> Without Uber, you have nothing.


Do you have anything to back that up or are you just saying random things? Do you have access to my resume or something?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Ok. I'll just assume you're mentally challenged. Please elaborate on how my last post comes anywhere close to supporting Kalanick (or Uber) ?


phillipzx3, you certainly get riled up easily. Have you noticed? So have we.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber is the only available employer? You sure 'bout that, phillipzx3?


If you use Uber provided "ride shares, " yes, you "work" for them. No Uber app, no Uber "ride shares."

Uber started this model, but go ahead and play dumb if you like.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> If you use Uber provided "ride shares, " yes, you "work" for them. No Uber app, no Uber "ride shares."
> 
> Uber started this model, but go ahead and play dumb if you like.


Um, maybe you're not aware, but there are plenty of employers in most cities beyond Uber. Seriously, you can google "job listings <_city_>" if you don't believe me.

Is there anything else I can assist you with today?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> phillipzx3, you certainly get riled up easily. Have you noticed? So have we.


Riled up? Not at all. It's pretty funny reading how many idiots there are who support Uber.

Who's "we?" Hard up for work Goober drivers?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Riled up? Not at all. It's pretty funny reading how many idiots there are who support Uber.
> 
> Who's "we?" Hard up for work Goober drivers?


Oh, no need to explain yourself, philly. We get it.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Um, maybe you're not aware, but there are plenty of employers in most cities beyond Uber. Seriously, you can google "job listings <_city_>" if you don't believe me.
> 
> Is there anything else I can assist you with today?


Read this very slowly so it can sink into your thick skull. If you're using Uber to provide you with your "ride shares, " you work for Uber ( but obviously too stupid to understand). You're just not employed by them.

Turn off your "Uber phone" and see how many fares you get from them. Zero...That's how many you'll get.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, no need to explain yourself, philly. We get it.


Oh ...aren't you the cute one. Do you dress up and play with dolls, too?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Oh ...aren't you the cute one. Do you dress up and play with dolls, too?


What all the hate, Nate? We're friends here. Be cool, bro.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Read this very slowly so it can sink into your thick skull. If you're using Uber to provide you with your "ride shares, " you work for Uber ( but obviously too stupid to understand). You're just not employed by them.
> 
> Turn off your "Uber phone" and see how many fares you get from them. Zero...That's how many you'll get.


OK, so, do you name-call in your analog life like you do in your digital life, or do your reserve that bravado for when you're behind a keyboard?

But I digress, is Uber the only employer where you live? Here in Desert Driver Land, we have many, many employment options. In fact, I work as a consultant during the day and I have other passive income streams, too. You?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I love those words "bye bye ya spoiled pax"


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Ok. I'll just assume you're mentally challenged. Please elaborate on how my last post comes anywhere close to supporting Kalanick (or Uber) ?


I didn't say anything that even insinuated that. I said you're a Travis Kalanick clone. You're last post providing even more evidence thereof.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I didn't say anything that even insinuated that. I said you're a Travis Kalanick clone. You're last post providing even more evidence thereof.


Well, to be entirely fair here, no one said phillipzx3 was a particularly effective reader or consumer of simple data. I'm thinking we go easy on the chap. What say, UberHammer?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Well, to be entirely fair here, no one said phillipzx3 was a particularly effective reader or consumer of simple data. I'm thinking we go easy on the chap. What say, UberHammer?


Yeah in the future felipe will give us a tipful of info.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Well, to be entirely fair here, no one said phillipzx3 was a particularly effective reader or consumer of simple data. I'm thinking we go easy on the chap. What say, UberHammer?


I've been going easy on him. This is the soft side of the hammer.


----------



## LifeBeforeUber (May 18, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> So your phone beamed a signal to outer space and told me where you were and asked if I wanted to come pick you up...
> 
> Then my phone said yes and I'm on my way.
> 
> ...












This scenario sounds so familiar :laugh:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Without Uber, you have nothing. So yes...you DO work for Uber. You're just not employed by Uber.


**Presses "HUH?" button**

.......and this from a _hacker_ who does not necessarily hate Uber..........


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm guessing Phil of one of the newest taxi drivers to join the forum to spew his hate of all things Uber. He is to simple minded and views us as the enemy when all along it was him and his brethren who allowed this to happen and will slowly fade away like the rest like him.

We have a few really good contributors that drive the other platforms who I respect very much, it is the simple minded ones who I really love though. They make the best fodder to troll the hell out of until they go on a rampage.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> I'm guessing Phil of one of the newest taxi drivers to join the forum to spew his hate of all things Uber. He is to simple minded and views us as the enemy when all along it was him and his brethren who allowed this to happen and will slowly fade away like the rest like him.
> 
> We have a few really good contributors that drive the other platforms who I respect very much, it is the simple minded ones who I really love though. They make the best fodder to troll the hell out of until they go on a rampage.


Yeah, our friend phillipzx3, does have a somewhat thin skin.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

He's a lovable guy,


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> He's a lovable guy,


Indeed. Ya can't help but love the silly chap.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm guessing Phil of one of the newest taxi drivers to join the forum to spew his hate of all things Uber. He is to simple minded and views us as the enemy when all along it was him and his brethren who allowed this to happen and will slowly fade away like the rest like him.
> 
> We have a few really good contributors that drive the other platforms who I respect very much, it is the simple minded ones who I really love though. They make the best fodder to troll the hell out of until they go on a rampage.


Bingo! Hey LimePro you're right about the dork Phil. He showed his ass to me and I say he is a cabbie ( no offense to cabbies) - and he doesn't have a clue. He is still sucking on the teat. Sounds like he just got out of high school.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> So you think I'm a Goober driver, do you? Not even close.


No. That's me.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Idontcare,
> 
> Without Uber, you have nothing.





Idontcare said:


> Do you have anything to back that up or are you just saying random things? Do you have access to my resume or something?


I think I have waited long enough for a response from phillipzx3 and looks like he doesn't have any. Not to mention he posted 4 times here after me and none are directed at me. Remember kids, don't assume something about someone without knowing the facts. Otherwise you end up looking like a fool.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> I freaking hate when riders say that although I don't show it to them. I am not an uber employee. Stop saying your company. Stop calling me uber as you approach to my car. I have a name dammit! Lol
> To clarify one thing, the rider thought I was looking for him on Sawtelle (yellow street just to left of 405) while he was on Cotner. I don't know maybe he had experiences in the past drivers looking for him on the wrong street which two streets are really close to each other. And to him it was unacceptable that I even dared to drive on Sawtelle. I should have fly over the 405 and landed on Cotner as soon as I started the trip. Lol. The idiot didn't have the patience for me to make the switch at Olympic which is the only access between the two streets on my way to him. My starting point is approximately where it says elementary school while he was at right by the freeway entrance slightly right of the arrow.





Idontcare said:


> I freaking hate when riders say that although I don't show it to them. I am not an uber employee. Stop saying your company. Stop calling me uber as you approach to my car. I have a name dammit! Lol
> To clarify one thing, the rider thought I was looking for him on Sawtelle (yellow street just to left of 405) while he was on Cotner. I don't know maybe he had experiences in the past drivers looking for him on the wrong street which two streets are really close to each other. And to him it was unacceptable that I even dared to drive on Sawtelle. I should have fly over the 405 and landed on Cotner as soon as I started the trip. Lol. The idiot didn't have the patience for me to make the switch at Olympic which is the only access between the two streets on my way to him. My starting point is approximately where it says elementary school while he was at right by the freeway entrance slightly right of the arrow.


^^^
Yup, know the area well. 
Used to be an owner/operator with a limo company over on Corinth.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Hopefully his next driver deserved the one star


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

limepro said:


> I'm guessing Phil taxi driver is to simple minded and views us as the enemy when all along it was him and his brethren who allowed this to happen and will slowly fade away like the rest like hm.


To be sure, had cab drivers changed their behaviour and business practices long past, Uber might have been a horrible failure. For the longest time, here, I have stated to more than one person that as soon as a viable alternative to the cabs showed up here, people would use it. This is, and always has been, a cab riding town. For years, the cab drivers here balked at turning on air conditioning in the horrendiferous Washington Summer, would not keep up their cars, would not accept credit cards, were rude to their customers and had a general attitude that they were doing the customer a favour by being out here in the first place. Well, the alternative came, and guess what? People are using it. The first thing that we had here was Uber limousine. People were paying up to five times the cab fare for the convenience of not needing cash, alone. I will pass over the nicer car and more courteous (As a rule) driver.

People here were so happy when Uber Taxi came. No longer did they have to pay limousine rates or surged limousine rates. They received all the convenience of Uber, but in the taxis that they preferred. As Uber will act on a customer complaint, the bad apples found themselves getting an electronic overbend, watching a virtual door open, feeling an electronic foot planted squarely in their posterior, watching themselves sail through cyberspace and finally splatting on a virtual street. The Uber users found that they were receiving a higher calibre of cab driver than the one that they could hail on the street.

I have accepted credit cards in my cab since 1998. If it goes above eighty Fareheit, the air condition goes on and stay on, unless the customer asks to have it turned off. I wash my car a minimum of once per week, Traditionally, the Regulators have interpreted the cleanliness rules as meaning washing the car at least once per week. I save my receipts from the car wash not only for the Tax Man, but also in case the Harassmen-ER-uh-_Hack_ Inspector tries to assert that my cab is dirty. I know where I am going. I used to keep a mapbook and telephone book in the car. Now that I have a web capable telephone and a GPS, there is no need for the last two, although, in all honesty, I prefer a paper map. But then, I am a very part time driver, so I am not always out there.

To this day, you have drivers that balk at the credit cards ("It doesn't work", "Please, Sir, don't you have any cash?"). These same drivers will not learn a minimum of customer service or civility. Air conditioning "burns too much gasolene". A car wash "costs too much". These posterior clowns give the guys like me a bad name. These Rocket Scientists are the same ones who constantly scream "Uber _this_ and Uber _that_." They do not understand that no one wanted to pay for what they were selling in the first place. Now that they have an alternative, no one need pay for what they are selling. Sadly, my cohorts have brought many of their problems on themselves and _still_ refuse to do anything to remedy the problem.

To be sure, Uber has not been perfect in the Uber vs. Taxi wars. There proverbial jury is still out on the regulatory business. Recently, the Commonwealth of Virginia put into place some rideshare regulations that might become a national model. This will spur changes in the rideshare business, one item amoung those changes will be insurance. The insurance matter will increase costs to the driver, which will bring calls for fare increases. Uber, as usual, will balk at that, which will exacerbate its already serious driver retention problems. As the quality downgrades, perhaps someone at Uber will see the lightbulb and realise that something must be done. There will be more regulations put into place as the inherent problems with ridesharing attract more attention and its concommitant scrutiny. All of this will increase costs to the driver and at long last, perhaps they will move the fares to something close to what they should be.

I disagree with the quoted poster's implication that the cab drivers will fade away. Perhaps the cab drivers who conform to popular stereotypes will fade away, but not the good ones. Many so-called eXksPurrTz now assert that the street hail will go away. HAHAHAHA. It is simply _too_ easy, in an urban setting, at least, to walk outside and put up your hand. No waiting, there is you ride right there. To be sure, in situations where hailing is difficult, the electronic stuff will step in, but that will be a temporary measure to fill a temporary void. Why wait for your ride if it is right there? Add to that the fact that Uber's users are an impatient lot, as it is. People will wait only if they must. If there is an alternative to waiting, they will take it. No, the cab drivers, with their knowledge, licencing and other things do have their place, as does the rideshare driver. It is going to take more than busses, trolley cars, taxicabs and subways to get people out of their cars in thickly settled places.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> To be sure, had cab drivers changed their behaviour and business practices long past, Uber might have been a horrible failure. For the longest time, here, I have stated to more than one person that as soon as a viable alternative to the cabs showed up here, people would use it. This is, and always has been, a cab riding town. For years, the cab drivers here balked at turning on air conditioning in the horrendiferous Washington Summer, would not keep up their cars, would not accept credit cards, were rude to their customers and had a general attitude that they were doing the customer a favour by being out here in the first place. Well, the alternative came, and guess what? People are using it. The first thing that we had here was Uber limousine. People were paying up to five times the cab fare for the convenience of not needing cash, alone. I will pass over the nicer car and more courteous (As a rule) driver.
> 
> People here were so happy when Uber Taxi came. No longer did they have to pay limousine rates or surged limousine rates. They received all the convenience of Uber, but in the taxis that they preferred. As Uber will act on a customer complaint, the bad apples found themselves getting an electronic overbend, watching a virtual door open, feeling an electronic foot planted squarely in their posterior, watching themselves sail through cyberspace and finally splatting on a virtual street. The Uber users found that they were receiving a higher calibre of cab driver than the one that they could hail on the street.
> 
> ...


^^^
There are still cab drivers here in Vegas that even on a 123 deg. day will only have their AC on the lowest (Highest possible temp) setting to keep them and their passengers from expiring from heat prostration. 
On 100 deg. nights, you have to ask them to put up the windows and turn on the AC.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^......and let me guess, are these guys also hollering "Uber _this_ and Uber _that_"? If your competitor is offering a comfortably air conditioned ride for a lower cost, might it not occur to you that you should, at least, offer the same level of service, even if it is at a higher cost?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^......and let me guess, are these guys also hollering "Uber _this_ and Uber _that_"? If your competitor is offering a comfortably air conditioned ride for a lower cost, might it not occur to you that you should, at least, offer the same level of service, even if it is at a higher cost?


^^^
Yeah...
Hey, Another... you must be a mind reader. Hah! 
I even see these jokers waiting in the Queue to pick up pax at the strip hotels on miserably hot days with all their windows down and sweating like pigs... and those are the guys that are like... 25 cars from the shade of the pickup area and standing outside their cars with little bottles of water and smoking like chimneys.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Summer came quickly to Washington, this year. In Washington, we get the icky-sticky in addition to the heat. Would you believe that I have seen more than a few cab drivers, both _with_ and without passengers, riding around with windows down? I wonder why their customers would even ride with them. D.C. Regulations do not require that the driver keep on his air condition. They require only that the driver turn it on upon demand of the customer. If I hail a cab in eighty degree Farenheit or higher temperature, if a cab with windows down pulls over, I wave him off. In the slow times, if I see a hand go up, and the cab in front of me has its windows down, I will pull up behind him and shout at the hailer, "Air condition here! It is ON and has BEEN ON!" I have stolen more than one customer that way. Once the DCTC required air condition, that pretty much stopped, but it looks like it might make a comeback.

You see, I am one of those idiots who assumes that a customer in the Washington summer wants a "cool cab" as soon as he gets into it. Allright, I can understand the guys twenty five cars back who might be out of the car drinking water and smoking, but if you are first, second, third or maybe even fourth out, you should at least have the motor running and the air condition on, so that your customer will board a "cool cab" and not have to wait for it to cool down.

These guys do not understand that no one wants to buy a hot ride, when there is a cool ride available for a lower price. AGGHHH, Rocket Scientists!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Summer came quickly to Washington, this year. In Washington, we get the icky-sticky in addition to the heat. Would you believe that I have seen more than a few cab drivers, both _with_ and without passengers, riding around with windows down? I wonder why their customers would even ride with them. D.C. Regulations do not require that the driver keep on his air condition. They require only that the driver turn it on upon demand of the customer. If I hail a cab in eighty degree Farenheit or higher temperature, if a cab with windows down pulls over, I wave him off. In the slow times, if I see a hand go up, and the cab in front of me has its windows down, I will pull up behind him and shout at the hailer, "Air condition here! It is ON and has BEEN ON!" I have stolen more than one customer that way. Once the DCTC required air condition, that pretty much stopped, but it looks like it might make a comeback.
> 
> You see, I am one of those idiots who assumes that a customer in the Washington summer wants a "cool cab" as soon as he gets into it. Allright, I can understand the guys twenty five cars back who might be out of the car drinking water and smoking, but if you are first, second, third or maybe even fourth out, you should at least have the motor running and the air condition on, so that your customer will board a "cool cab" and not have to wait for it to cool down.
> 
> These guys do not understand that no one wants to buy a hot ride, when there is a cool ride available for a lower price. AGGHHH, Rocket Scientists!


^^^
Haha... you're a funny guy. 
About an hour ago I walked down to the 7-11 and got back in the house at 11:50 PM and it's still 99 degrees outside... and really muggy. 
In fact a few blocks from my house I smelled rain. 
And, yeah... these fkn cab drivers don't know that they actually get CASH TIPS from people who are comfortable, and in the case of a taxi, they pay for the car and they pay for their gas partially and people that are sweaty from running to get to their car wanna be COOL.

BTW.... don't forget to "Like" posts that you like. OK? 
Just sayin.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> So I pick up a ping from an address (rather a range) on Cotner ave while I was on Sawtelle. The pin is about 0.5 mile south of me. To people who don't know this part of LA, Cotner runs parallel to 405 just east of it, while sawtelle is just west of it.
> While I was making left turn to Olympic from Sawtelle, and then quick right turn to Cotner, I receive a phone call from the rider.
> Him: Hey man I see you going up and down on Sawtelle. I'm on Cotner right by the freeway entrance.
> Me: I am on Cotner now.
> ...


POST # 1 /Idontcare : ☆ B O O Y A H ! ☆
P.S.: Congratulations on
the 162% Approval Rating You've got going.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Idontcare,
> 
> Without Uber, you have nothing. So yes...you DO work for Uber. You're just not employed by Uber.


POST # 8 /phillipzx3 : Au contraire non
mon frere! In case You don't
Know Latin, when reading My Signature
it Translates : 
"Without Friendship (there is) Nothing."


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> To be sure, had cab drivers changed their behaviour and business practices long past, Uber might have been a horrible failure. For the longest time, here, I have stated to more than one person that as soon as a viable alternative to the cabs showed up here, people would use it. This is, and always has been, a cab riding town. For years, the cab drivers here balked at turning on air conditioning in the horrendiferous Washington Summer, would not keep up their cars, would not accept credit cards, were rude to their customers and had a general attitude that they were doing the customer a favour by being out here in the first place. Well, the alternative came, and guess what? People are using it. The first thing that we had here was Uber limousine. People were paying up to five times the cab fare for the convenience of not needing cash, alone. I will pass over the nicer car and more courteous (As a rule) driver.
> 
> People here were so happy when Uber Taxi came. No longer did they have to pay limousine rates or surged limousine rates. They received all the convenience of Uber, but in the taxis that they preferred. As Uber will act on a customer complaint, the bad apples found themselves getting an electronic overbend, watching a virtual door open, feeling an electronic foot planted squarely in their posterior, watching themselves sail through cyberspace and finally splatting on a virtual street. The Uber users found that they were receiving a higher calibre of cab driver than the one that they could hail on the street.
> 
> ...


No one wants to buy million dollar medallions and you cant sell them if you tried at 1/4 rate. If i had a $mill, i would invest it and make another $mill a year later. Paying a $mill for medallion is just plain dumb.

I drive in DC, and i see empty cabs all day long. Circling like vulture looking for fare. Cabs are not dead, but they are suffering.
At 11:30pm Saturday night, i was at ExxonMobil gas station 1177 22nd St NW Washington, DC 20037, packed with taxi cabs to the max, yet i still get pings while i was taking a poop on the toilet.

The drivers were hanging out at the gas station, drinking coffee and playing 3-4 pick lottery, while my phone wouldnt stop beeping.

In the two month of Ubering in DC, my rough estimate, 70% cabs drive around empty looking for fare, do to my personal observation.

On the plus side. They have seen my Uber sticker countless times, and knock on the wood, none of them have thrown a rock at my car.

edit:

Stay away from this gas station, the bathrooms looks like some one peed all over the walls. Took me 5 min to clean the toilet with hand full of napkins so i could safely pop a squat. Dropped half a dozen paper towels on the floor so my shoes didnt catch aids.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You see all of those cabs running around empty because they are cab drivers, not hackers. There is a difference. I do not stay empty long, as a rule. To be sure, Uber Taxi has been a major help. I get most of my passengers from Uber Taxi. What amazed me is how many drivers refused to sign up for Uber Taxi, Hail-O or any of the other e-Hails available. They will not come i nto the twenty-first century. Those are the guys whom you see cruising around empty.

I have found that the majority of my UberX passengers are those who hate METRO but were unwilling to pay for a taxi to get off of the METRO. They will, however, pay for UberX. Once they get hooked on it, they stay with it, even with a surge. Some of these have become taxi users, even. These are the "surge players". They learn about it from other Uber users. They find their personal threshold. If the surge stays below it, they choose UberX. If the surge is at or above it, they choose Uber Taxi. In addition, there are enough Uber users who do not like UberX, for whatever their reasons, but they do like Uber, so they use the Uber Taxi. The whole thing proves that people will pay for convenience.

If these guys would move into the twenty-first century, they could survive. They must stop balking at credit cars, and electronic hailing. Yes, the street hail will persist, but more people in residential areas are using the e-Hail. A businessman who can adapt can survive. A businessman who _will not_ adapt is doomed to failure.

I am not suffering. In fact, I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. I drive my taxi, as there is money in it. There _ain't_ as much money in UberX.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> Hopefully his next driver deserved the one star


I actually wondered how the ride might have been with the next driver. I was hoping he or she also was a member of this site and post what happened.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /Idontcare : ☆ B O O Y A H ! ☆
> P.S.: Congratulations on
> the 162% Approval Rating You've got going.


I am actually amazed by that. Thank you uberpeople members.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> I am actually amazed by that. Thank you uberpeople members.


POST # 52 /Idontcare : DEEPDownSouth
Bison sayez "PSHAW!"
You "AlGore'sRoommate"Avatar are TOO
Modest. You NEVER noticed Your Own
(Relative) Greatness? Good on You!

Happy Stats Ungulate, out.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


>


oops wrong post.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 52 /Idontcare : DEEPDownSouth
> Bison sayez "PSHAW!"
> You "AlGore'sRoommate"Avatar are TOO
> Modest. You NEVER noticed Your Own
> ...


^^^
Hahaha... Your funniest response yet.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Idontcare,
> 
> Without Uber, you have nothing. So yes...you DO work for Uber. You're just not employed by Uber.


Nah. Uber works for me. They're just one vendor I can use. If they have a good deal any particular day, I'll give them a whirl. If not, I'll use another vendor or take the day off to play tennis or train my bird dog.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hahaha... Your funniest response yet.


POST # 55 /Uber-Doober: Even better,
I plan to Quote You
on that! A Self-Appointed Know-it-all San
Diegan claims Baldfacedly (as opposed 
to his Avatar) that I've NEVER BEEN. 
HorsePuckey to his Negitivitaw!

On a Quasi-Related Note I have a Las
Vegas Forum suggestion that will arrive
via PM. It will Benefit the Readership!

Droll Bison, on a Roll.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> So I pick up a ping from an address (rather a range) on Cotner ave while I was on Sawtelle. The pin is about 0.5 mile south of me. To people who don't know this part of LA, Cotner runs parallel to 405 just east of it, while sawtelle is just west of it.
> While I was making left turn to Olympic from Sawtelle, and then quick right turn to Cotner, I receive a phone call from the rider.
> Him: Hey man I see you going up and down on Sawtelle. I'm on Cotner right by the freeway entrance.
> Me: I am on Cotner now.
> ...


Love it , GJ



limepro said:


> I'm guessing Phil of one of the newest taxi drivers to join the forum to spew his hate of all things Uber. He is to simple minded and views us as the enemy when all along it was him and his brethren who allowed this to happen and will slowly fade away like the rest like him.
> 
> We have a few really good contributors that drive the other platforms who I respect very much, it is the simple minded ones who I really love though. They make the best fodder to troll the hell out of until they go on a rampage.


 As a new member and being so long a cabby , I can tell you ive suspected quite a few posters on here from the cab industry that are just here to troll and give misinformation ect.. , why the hate .. ? ppl hate change and these tech apps might just send the cab industry the way of the dinosaurs . meh but who cares , we as cabbys either pay a % and normally most to the company or a flat flee everyday and yep you guessed it the companys try trim all the money for them selves and leave the drivers who are risking their lives with crumbs , so I say good riddance , I could go on and I think I shall I little ways .. Uber although I see some complaints , only takes 20% and basically you don't have to worry about ppl running on you or getting robbed because really you shouldn't have any money on you as its all credit card deals , plus the crimes against uber drivers (few) dosnt even compare to prolly less than 1% that's done against cabbys everyday , you uber drivers really don't know how good you have it .. or maybe you do that's why your here .. glad to join you 

ps . yes I washed my car usually everday and I never went without running the ac or heater and I dressed ~ dress as a professional .


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> Nah. Uber works for me. They're just one vendor I can use. If they have a good deal any particular day, I'll give them a whirl. If not, I'll use another vendor or take the day off to play tennis or train my bird dog.


^^^
Vendor? 
LMAO.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Vendor?
> LMAO.


A vendor is a supplier of goods or services.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> A vendor is a supplier of goods or services.


^^^
I'm perfectly aware of that. 
I was laughing at the usage. 
Apparently went over your head.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I'm perfectly aware of that.
> I was laughing at the usage.
> Apparently went over your head.


It did. Thought you needed education.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> It did. Thought you needed education.


^^^
I have an MSME from MIT. 
You?


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I have an MSME from MIT.
> You?


MBA, Harvard.


----------

